# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest plus an exclusive with Victor Ives



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 88 features all the latest, plus an interview with Victor 'The Undertaker' Ives regarding Halloween Hot Sauce! It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/
#bigscaryshow #bigscarynews


----------

